# Did I just creat a brick



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

First, Yes I did post this in the Panic Room. Thought it wouldnt hurt to get a few more eyes on it.

I do hope that yall understand as I am in a helluva pickle right now.

Ok I will try to explain this. Please forgive any fopaux as I am freeking a lil right now. Here goes:

I have been doing a good bit of lurking on here taking time to read a good bit and laughing at a few jokes. So today I decided, heck with it, I'm going for it. I got all the files and dl's of this and that and thought I was ready. I got GC 1.9 up and going on my phone and was ready to attempt to get GC2.0 I opened Odin and unchecked Auto Reboot, used "PDA" and loaded 0817_charge_recovery.tar.md5. (Oh I put the phone in download already) and hit start. Well that was about 45mins ago and I am still stuck on (recovery.bin). When I disconnect the phone it is complete dead. No reboot, no recovery, nada.

Sooooooooooooo,

Can anybody help me?

Thank you,

vet


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Does Odin recognize your phone? (Can you get it into Download Mode?)


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi thanks Rythmyc. Yes Odin can find the phone and I can get it into d/l mode. It just stays stuck in "recovery.bin". 
Thanks again,


Rythmyc said:


> Does Odin recognize your phone? (Can you get it into Download Mode?)


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

You have the Odin version of 1.9.1 Gummy right? Try flashing that, it should at least get you booted again. Once you are booted, Gummy 2.0 FE can be flashed via CWM (Holding Home + Volume UP + Power (Until Samsung comes on, after that you can release power). Go into the file you have Gummy2.0.zip and install it via CWM.


----------



## stranula (Aug 15, 2011)

If you can get into download mode, its never over. I'm pretty sure you can get back from almost anything you do to this phone.


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmmp didnt think about that... Looooong day.... I will let ya know.
stranula, I sure hope so. If not looks like I'm going back to the Dinc for a bit.
Fingers crossed and here goes, brb
thanks
vet


Rythmyc said:


> You have the Odin version of 1.9.1 Gummy right? Try flashing that, it should at least get you booted again. Once you are booted, Gummy 2.0 FE can be flashed via CWM (Holding Home + Volume UP + Power (Until Samsung comes on, after that you can release power). Go into the file you have Gummy2.0.zip and install it via CWM.


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

EUREKA! I've always wanted to find a reason to say that! I looks like it is taking the 1.9 again. 
I'll let yall know.

vet


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok it says it passed............
Any advise, as I am soooooooooo scared to fry it up, well I would be inconvenienced, but not like crying in the front yard. Unless that image will motivate yall for further assistance! I hope not.

Thanks
vet


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Boot it up, let it boot up completely. After it's done (let it sit for about 10 minutes). Reboot into recovery and flash GC 2.0 via CWM (Use the CWM Option in your power button menu after holding it for a few seconds).


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Roger.
vet


Rythmyc said:


> Boot it up, let it boot up completely. After it's done (let it sit for about 10 minutes). Reboot into recovery and flash GC 2.0 via CWM (Use the CWM Option in your power button menu after holding it for a few seconds).


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

I tried it and it started to go and then I end up with a triangle with an "!" in it and a small droid minion??


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratz on a Soft Brick. Go back into download mode (you may not get the same download screen, just watch Odin to see if it recognizes the phone) and re-flash GC 1.9.1. After you do that, tell me what you did to get a soft brick. Because you obviously didn't flash GC2.0 correctly.


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha thanks! Well as it stands right now it is loading some blueish snowflakes and a "G". Well now it is got a "G" with dots running sid to side. Anyway we will see what it does. I went into reboot with CW and then picked update ROM from SD and then it asked to do some wipes and I choose to just do dalivk and it started then I got the "soft brick"
vet

** Correction on the going into reboot. First I went into reboot by holding down the power key untill reboot showed, thats how i went in the firirst time.


Rythmyc said:


> Congratz on a Soft Brick. Go back into download mode (you may not get the same download screen, just watch Odin to see if it recognizes the phone) and re-flash GC 1.9.1. After you do that, tell me what you did to get a soft brick. Because you obviously didn't flash GC2.0 correctly.


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is what I show right now:

Hardware Vs: i510.06
Model #: SCH-i510
Firmware vrs: 2.2.1
Baseband: EE4, EE1
Kernel: 2.6.32.9 [email protected]#130
Build #: SCH-i510.EE4

Is that right?


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Going to retsart 1.9 now.
thanks for all your help. for real.
vet


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

To be completely honest ... i'm not sure what you did. As i'm not there to watch your actual actions. I can't really give you any correct advise without actually knowing exactly where you're at.


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Can I send you a message and correspond thru there or should I keep going here? 


Rythmyc said:


> To be completely honest ... i'm not sure what you did. As i'm not there to watch your actual actions. I can't really give you any correct advise without actually knowing exactly where you're at.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Going to give you a step by step on how to get to 2.0, and leave you with that. It's time for bed
All Files can be found in my List which is stickied in the main charge forum.
1) Flash the STOCK EE4 Rom via Odin let it boot completely (wait 10 minutes before powering off)
2) Flash GummyCharged 1.9.1 FE via Odin let it boot completely (wait 10 minutes before powering off)
3) Boot into CWM perform a Full wipe / Factory reset
4) Flash GummyCharged 2.0 FE let it boot completely (wait 10 minutes before powering off)

I suggest getting a fresh download of each file. You only need 3 files, until you get more experience with flashing. I would stick with Gummy 2.0 FE for now. Then do some reading up on what to do with each flash, and how to flash.


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Going to give you a step by step on how to get to 2.0, and leave you with that. It's time for bed
> All Files can be found in my List which is stickied in the main charge forum.
> 1) Flash the STOCK EE4 Rom via Odin let it boot completely (wait 10 minutes before powering off)
> 2) Flash GummyCharged 1.9.1 FE via Odin let it boot completely (wait 10 minutes before powering off)
> ...


Will do. Ty so very much. Will pick this back up in the am.
Thanks


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi

You mentioned you were flashing from the update the rom category ..it should be..flash zip from your SD card..before you do..wipe data and dalvick cache. Hope that works..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

ALSO if you are finding that you hang when flashing an ODIN install, redownload the file and make sure you leave the battery in while flashing.


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok well today I followed the directions to the letter and still got a soft brick? Any ideas?
Thanks
vet


----------



## combatvet (Sep 6, 2011)

Installing sd ROM GC FE 2.0.........
Finding Update package...........
opening update package................
Installing update ..............
Gummy Charge scrolls up the screen and then it loads every thing and says all went well
Then I get the snow (i think) with the g
then I get the gummy
With dots...
Then Welcome to SCH-I150. Please touch.

Is it done? How do I check for sure?
Thanks to all of yall.
vet


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes the purple snow then the G logo with the dots is the new boot animation screen with GC FE 2.0

you should be working fine now, congrats!


----------



## scuba_bald (Sep 8, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Going to give you a step by step on how to get to 2.0, and leave you with that. It's time for bed
> All Files can be found in my List which is stickied in the main charge forum.
> 1) Flash the STOCK EE4 Rom via Odin let it boot completely (wait 10 minutes before powering off)
> 2) Flash GummyCharged 1.9.1 *FE* via Odin let it boot completely (wait 10 minutes before powering off)
> .....


Rythmyc thank you for the layout. I was going to do the reflash since my phone continues to reboot at odd times. As of this morning, I didn't see GC 1.9 FE in your sticky. I found it here


----------

